# My First Grow How Do They Look



## woodymanz (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my first attempt and took 4 months from seed. They are from bagweed and just one week away from harvest I think? I don't know when to cut them and hang them. I'm going to start the flush in 4  days from today. Then by then I should see some red hairs.

Can anyone give me some advise?


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 8, 2008)

looks dank man keep up the good work


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

looks good a fat to me ...a little dry but i guess thats to be expected that late into flower


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 8, 2008)

VERY NICE FOR A FIRST GROW.
You should pick up 1 of those mimi mircoscopes from Radio Shack to see your tricrome color. under $20.00
GOOD investment


----------



## lyfr (Aug 8, 2008)

looks great man!  IMO you may be more than a week from harvest.  i usually dont even start checkin trich's till almost half the hairs have turned.  you'll need a 30x illuminated scope to check trich's...as stated above-radio shack.  the easiest way is to snip off a little crystalled leaf from a top bud, and put it on a table for checking.  its almost impossible to check em with one of those things on the plant.  good luck and great job man! ....oh, the trichs should be cloudy or amber or combo depending on the kind of buzz your goin for.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 8, 2008)

im with Lyfr i think you got more than a week before harvest. from the looks of it is gonna be fat. i think it still has a ways to go


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 8, 2008)

let them bake dude you got some more filling-out to do yet !!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2008)

How long have they been in 12/12 light?


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice first GROW bro! Have a Good Smoke


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks great. A lot better than my first grow.


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

:holysheep: Great first grow


----------



## Alistair (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, good thing you got going there!  However, you've got at least another week before harvest.  Not knowing the strain, I wouldn't be surprised if you had at least another 3 weeks or more to go.  Seriously, don't pick that yet, it's way too soon.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

OoOoOo lol


----------



## woodymanz (Aug 10, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How long have they been in 12/12 light?


for 8 weeks in the 12/12.


----------



## Elven (Aug 10, 2008)

Cant wait to see it get cured, and get a smoke report. Gods I wish we could send samples through the internet.  Maybe with Internet 2.0


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 12, 2008)

i assume didnt read but looks like thats not in dirt so i am goin to assume you are getting enough you are getting enough water.   you plant looks to be a sativa with a lot of grow time left.  If i had that plant i would drain the resivour and run clear water for 24 hours.  i would then add your basic nuit bloom cycle and toss one of the many powder bud additives.  the plant looks a lil stressed check the room for light leaks i would guess if you go in when the lights are off ou will find some light leaks but it could also be caused by heat.  that plant has a lot of weight to go still.  let it do its thing and start thinking about how to tie it up cause it looks like those collas are goin to get heavy.  gl maybe another month.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 12, 2008)

3 fingered leafs! looks a lot like my PC case grow gal, she wasn't too bad on potency @ 8 weeks, but id say she should be nice n ripe @ 10-12 weeks


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

also i would make sure to keep the lights on a full twelve hours or as close to it as you can.  that plant will love all the light it can get.  i saw was it mylar around the side if so its good stuff till it gets dirty i like the white poly or gloss white paint better but do what works.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

yummy!


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

CAn you take a pick of your setup zoomed out?   and how many watts are you using on that lil guy?


----------



## woodymanz (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm using two bulbs a 430 HPS GROWLIGHT and a 400 MH so 830watts total. yeah ill post set up soon


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 20, 2008)

GeNYC 07 said:
			
		

> i saw was it mylar around the side if so its good stuff till it gets dirty i like the white poly or gloss white paint better but do what works.


 
I could swear I heard or read somewhere that its better to use flat white for reflective paint.......


----------



## SwisherSweets (Aug 20, 2008)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I could swear I heard or read somewhere that its better to use flat white for reflective paint.......


 
flat white or mylar. 

i use rustoleum flat white.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2008)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I could swear I heard or read somewhere that its better to use flat white for reflective paint.......


Flat white works great and it's cheaper, but Mylar takes the cake, and it's not too expensive, the 3mm isnt too hard to clean either. Reflects 98%


----------

